# Pics of my horses!



## loveallgoats (Jan 29, 2009)

I thought that I would share a few pics of the other great loves of my life, my horses  . Most were unwanted because of training issues and a few came to me starved. I rehab them food wise and hubby trains and trims up feet. Of course I get really attached so they never leave LOL! Anyway, here they are. The pics are from a month or so ago after their first bath of the season LOL!

Chief was our first horse. He is an 8year old mustang gelding. He was right off the range and a stud when we picked him up almost 6year ago.









Next is Lucky another mustang gelding off the range. He is 10 and I have owned this gentle guy for 5years.









Chestnut is a 4yr old arab gelding. we have had him since he was 6months old. He was an outcast at a big arab show barn. They said he was not good stock and wanted him gone. He is now my 4year old daughters horse. He is that gental!









Wildfire is our 8yr old mustang mare. She was severly underweight and abused when we took her from some awful people 5years ago. She is now a great trail mare









Valley is our 5yr old paint mare. not the best pic of her, she is not very photogenic LOL! she was underweight too when she came to live with us 3yrs ago









Renegade is our paint stud colt. He is 2 now. We have owned him his whole life! bought him from the breeder when he was one week old!









General is an old track TB. He is 17.1hh and such a love bug! His old owner could not afford him so he came to us pretty under weight a year ago.









Cherokee is our 2yr old MFT filly. We bought as a friend for Ren while they were babies. 









Arwin is a 2yr old pony cross. We took her when she was 9months. Another case where the owner could not afford her.









Venice is a n 11yr odl appy with lameness issues and had some serious training issues when we took her a year ago. She threw everyone off that tried to ride her before we got her. She is a sweet heart and good for light riding only









Rocket is a 21yr old AQHA gelding. A neighbor of ours gave him to us because they could no longer care for him. We had known him a long time so we took him in a year ago









and our most recent additon is this little cutie. Her name is Foxy and she is 6. The lady we got her from took her in as a rescue but soon found out she needed a more experienced handler. We took her and i have done all the training on this girl. She is such a sweet heart and i just adore her!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow! you have a bunch! :greengrin: 
theyre very pretty/handsome, nice that there all rescues


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

They are all so beautiful! What a great thing you are doing!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful! Seeing them now, I can't tell at all that they were in need of a good meal. Great job!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so so jealous! If I could find transport I could have two horses right now  Not that I have the money to care for them but I certainly would find it!!!! 

They are all beauties.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very beautiful......so gorgeous.......... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

They're all so beautiful! But you can send Cherokee here ANYTIME! lol I love that coloring.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Well if we are putting in our orders, I'll take Lucky, he is simply gorgeous. I wouldnt mind Arwin either!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Very pretty! Send me a Mustang, please.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful horses  I would love to have a horse but I really don't have the money or the room. I'm taking riding lessons from my friend though(in trade for piano lessons) She has Arabians and they are such calm horses


----------



## loveallgoats (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you so much for all the nice comments! They are a great group of misfits!!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Your horses are beautiful!!  We have a few horses too. :greengrin: Your TB is gorgeous!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'm so jealous!!

I want a mustang so much. You just can't beat them for spirit and hardiness.

LOVE the grey. My first horse was a grey, an Arabian though. That blue-eyed filly is gorgeous too.

Heck, they're ALL beautiful!

Thank you very much for showing them to us. :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you so much for all the nice comments! They are a great group of misfits!!


 your welcome....... :wink: 
well those are the most beautiful ......well cared for..... misfits .....that I had ever seen....great job......and there's so many :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my :drool: :drool: :drool: can you please ship Cherokee up to me............ pretty please? I will :hug: you forever! LOL!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Beautiful horses!!! :drool:


----------

